Ask HN: Any advice on coming up with a name for a startup? - rayalez
======
tlb
Good advice here:
[http://paulgraham.com/name.html](http://paulgraham.com/name.html)

------
danieltillett
Isn't the classic way to just pick a color and an animal.

------
dylanhassinger
dont stress on it

